# Marco & Vista vs. Akainu



## Raiden34 (Feb 21, 2015)

No restriction, fight to the death.


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 21, 2015)

This is like asking what would be the result of Luffy vs Arlong.

The manga has shown who's the winner but you are choosing to ignore it


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 21, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> This is like asking what would be the result of Luffy vs Arlong.
> 
> The manga has shown who's the winner but you are choosing to ignore it



So Akainu won by escaping from them and then attacking Luffy without even harming Vista (nevermind Marco since he has regen.) ? Or what did manga showed exactly ? Nothing.


----------



## Shinthia (Feb 21, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> This is like asking what would be the result of Luffy vs Arlong.
> 
> The manga has shown who's the winner but you are choosing to ignore it



2nd , 3rd and 4th this


----------



## Amol (Feb 21, 2015)

I perhaps missed the chapter but it seems there was some chapters long fight happened in manga in which Akainu defeated both of them .
I mean surely one will be able to show me scan where both of them are lying down, bloodied defeated while Akainu is standing next to them as victor.

Don't try to pass your fanfiction as actual manga fact. 
OT: Akainu beats Marco with High diff.
Akainu beats Vista with Mid diff .
Together they beat him with very high diff.


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 21, 2015)

I don't think they have the sufficient means to put down the man who thought of 2 clear shots of the duo as just an annoyance and continued his rampage a short time after 2 quake hits. Akainu wins with very high - extreme difficulty imo.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Feb 21, 2015)

Amol said:


> I perhaps missed the chapter but it seems there was some chapters long fight happened in manga in which Akainu defeated both of them .
> I mean surely one will be able to show me scan where both of them are lying down, bloodied defeated while Akainu is standing next to them as victor.
> 
> Don't try to pass your fanfiction as actual manga fact.
> ...



Bang bang and bang


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 21, 2015)

Marco and Vista high - high high diff.


----------



## Suit (Feb 21, 2015)

Sakazuki isn't winning this. Marco alone would be a hell of a challenge. Add in the guy who has decent portrayal against Mihawk and yeah, it should be obvious.


----------



## Luke (Feb 21, 2015)

Akainu wins with extreme difficulty. 

Marco could probably push him to the lower end of high difficulty, given his insane defense and the way he was portrayed against Kizaru. Vista would get low diffed, as I don't view Mihawk as being as strong or stronger than Akainu, and Vista was pushing Mihawk to medium difficulty at best. Combined, the two are going to give him a hell of a fight, but neither have shown to be capable of outputting enough power to put down the Red Dog, who fought Aokiji for ten days.


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 21, 2015)

had it not been for that one panel where an enraged vista+marco attack on akainu failing miserably, id go with them. but it seems like akainu can win.


----------



## Gohara (Feb 21, 2015)

If it's pre time skip Akainu, Marco and Vista win with around high difficulty.  If it's current Akainu, he wins with high to extremely high difficulty.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2015)

Akainu takes this. 

Akainu went up against far worse for ten straight days.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 21, 2015)

Akainu edges this

The duo would give him a hell of a fight but ultimately I don't think they have the tools to put Akainu down for good.


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Feb 21, 2015)

Akainu. Some people really overestimate the power of teamwork in my opinion. If it was so damn easy to take out an Admiral / Yonkou, they would have been taken down already.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2015)

savior2005 said:


> had it not been for that one panel where an enraged vista+marco attack on akainu failing miserably, id go with them. but it seems like akainu can win.



What people seem to forget is that Marco & Vista's resolve was clearly shaken by the death of Portgas D. Ace.
The entire war was a roller coaster of emotional states.
Their Haki could not have been at it's best.


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 21, 2015)

Marco and Vista extreme to ultimate diff.

I might be downplaying them a little bit though. It's a tough fight and Vista will probably die in it but Marco will claim the win in in the end over the out numbered Akainu.

Marco's regen is pretty nice. He tanked Kizaru's fodderising attack. Marco was nerfed alot in the war honestly. Specially when he got hancuffed off guard.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Feb 21, 2015)

Marco & Vista take this with very high diff.

Marco alone could push Akainu to high diff. Adding Vista would tip the scale imo.


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Really Amol?

So you think that Marco and Vista not doing shit to Akainu isn't a portrayal of anything? Is it my fanfiction? Do you believe what you say? So you support his claim that Akainu ran away from Marco and Vista? Again, just because you hate them doesn't mean you have to loathe their strength. You are in a miserable denying here.

Do I really need to provide scans? Stop it. Akainu has shown superiority, Akainu wins this one way or another.


If you really believe that Marco and Vista can beat Akainu, then it isn't outlier to think that the Duo can beat Whitebeard right? I don't think you believe that, so just drop it. Akainu will take this one.


----------



## mykel23 (Feb 21, 2015)

Marco and Vista win extreme diff, but Vista dies during the fight.

Edit: I'm a liar. Sakazuki wins high diff, I remember not seeing anything from these two that can help them beat the Red Dawg. yeah Vista didn't get rekt by Mihawk and Marco's defense is the best, but there's no offensive fire power in there. The man lived through two quake punches, one of which was an island splitter - it's only pushed high diff because Marco's regen, bruh.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 21, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> Really Amol?
> 
> So you think that Marco and Vista not doing shit to Akainu isn't a portrayal of anything? Is it my fanfiction? Do you believe what you say? So you support his claim that Akainu ran away from Marco and Vista? Again, just because you hate them doesn't mean you have to loathe their strength. You are in a miserable denying here.
> 
> Do I really need to provide scans? Stop it. Akaini has shown superiority, Akainu wins this one way or another.



See my above post for why.


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 21, 2015)

If Marco being emotionally unstable is your reasoning, then this fight is no different. All Akainu needs is one quick hit to kill Vista. It is impossible? Certainly not, he pulled it off against WB, he can pull it out against this duo. Would it be easier? No, but opportunity will come, and Akainu would be certain to grab it.

What happens when Vista dies? Marco weeps. What happens when Marco weeps? His haki stumbles again. Same thing, same thing.


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 21, 2015)

Yup let's forget Marco was weakened when he was taking on Akainu alongside Vista. Let's forget the short battle afterwards where a bloodlusted Akainu was continuously getting pushed back while giving zero damage to his opponents. Akainu would hold his own for a while, but would go down after some time(especially if Marco starts healthy)


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Why is that again?

Let's forget that Marco never really was able to harm an Admiral. Let's forget than Akainu brushed off Marco while in his half phoenix form. Let's forget that Garp was able to harm Marco.

Oh oh, ofcourse. A lot of you would "but that was garp, not Akainu" Pls. If you still believe that Garp is stronger than the preskip Admirals, then there's no point in reasoning here.

This duo beating Akainu is pretty much saying this duo would beat anyone in OP right now.


----------



## Bernkastel (Feb 21, 2015)

Marco & Vista win very high diff. Marco would already give a high diff to Akainu by himself while Vista gives him mid diff.
Together they certainly beat him.


----------



## Suit (Feb 21, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> Why is that again?
> 
> Let's forget that Marco never really was able to harm an Admiral. Let's forget than Akainu brushed off Marco while in his half phoenix form. Let's forget that Garp was able to harm Marco.
> 
> ...



And I most certainly don't believe that there is a single person alive that can beat both Marco and Vista. It doesn't make sense that anyone _could_ given that:

1) Marco was a Yonkou first mate. He had excellent portrayal against Kizaru that more than proved he was capable of fighting on-par with the Admirals.

2) Vista stalemated Mihawk who is arguably stronger than Shanks who is a solid candidate for the strongest man in the world.

No single person is beating both of these guys at once. Thinking otherwise is fanfiction. Period.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> And I most certainly don't believe that there is a single person alive that can beat both Marco and Vista. It doesn't make sense that anyone _could_ given that:
> 
> 1) Marco was a Yonkou first mate. He had excellent portrayal against Kizaru that more than proved he was capable of fighting on-par with the Admirals.
> 
> ...



1.You mean Kizaru blocking him in mid air with one arm despite aerial advantage?  

2. Mihawk is a terrible person to use here.


----------



## Suit (Feb 21, 2015)

How is Mihawk terrible to use? Because OL likes Sakazuki more than Mihawk?

Wait, rhetorical question, my bad.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2015)

No because he was underwhelming the entire arc.


----------



## Suit (Feb 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> No because he was underwhelming the entire arc.



As true as this is, how about we stop using the ambiguity of Mihawk's power to wank who we want when it's convenient for us?

If it's Shanks vs Mihawk, of course people say Mihawk is stronger because WSS title.

If it's Shanks vs Vista, people are undoubtedly going to say "lol Shanks low-diffs" despite the fact that Mihawk, who is apparently "stronger" than Shanks, was certainly not low-diffing Vista at all. 

So if other people are going to use that bullshit any way it's convenient for them, then damnit, I will too.


----------



## trance (Feb 21, 2015)

Akainu with very high difficulty.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 21, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> Yup let's forget Marco was weakened when he was taking on Akainu alongside Vista. *Let's forget the short battle afterwards where a bloodlusted Akainu was continuously getting pushed back while giving zero damage to his opponents*. Akainu would hold his own for a while, but would go down after some time(especially if Marco starts healthy)



Wasn't Akainu weakened at this point?


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> As true as this is, how about we stop using the ambiguity of Mihawk's power to wank who we want when it's convenient for us?
> 
> If it's Shanks vs Mihawk, of course people say Mihawk is stronger because WSS title.
> 
> ...



If it's any consolation,  Mihawk might just not have been motivated at all.  

I mean he was interested in whitebeard and mercy said no.


----------



## Suit (Feb 21, 2015)

The only time Mihawk has ever been motivated to chase an opponent was when he fought Krieg's crew. An entire pirate crew that even pre-TS Franky would lol-stomp. Hate to say it, but the dude looks like a coward. He's a real fucking anomaly.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2015)

Maybe it's just his personality.

Sad if Shanks was the only person to light his fire.


Still interesting in knowing how he became the WSS but that is for another time.


----------



## Kaiser (Feb 21, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Wasn't Akainu weakened at this point?


No he wasn't. It happened short before WB owned him personally


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 21, 2015)

Funny how Whitebeard's resolve wasn't "weakened"


----------



## Venom (Feb 21, 2015)

Basically none of these two are capable of giving Akainu any deadly injuries whereas Akainu possesses a potent DF capable of ending everything in one strike.
Akainu High diff


----------



## 2Broken (Feb 21, 2015)

If we examine and compare the feats it only makes sense to say that Akainu wins.

Only through improper scaling can someone really make an argument that Marco and Vista would beat Akainu in combat.


----------



## Yuki (Feb 21, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Basically none of these two are capable of giving Akainu any deadly injuries whereas Akainu possesses a potent DF capable of ending everything in one strike.
> Akainu High diff



No one can end Marco in one strike. >_> 

And not just because of his tier placement.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Feb 21, 2015)

At this point, I really don't see the duo matching what Akainu endured in his fights with Whitebeard and Aokiji. Akainu high-extreme diff.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 21, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Funny how Whitebeard's resolve wasn't "weakened"



Difference between men and boys.


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 21, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> And I most certainly don't believe that there is a single person alive that can beat both Marco and Vista. It doesn't make sense that anyone _could_ given that:
> 
> 1) Marco was a Yonkou first mate. He had excellent portrayal against Kizaru that more than proved he was capable of fighting on-par with the Admirals.
> 
> ...



1. The only excellent thing Marco did was tank, but still was later seen to struggle. He had a good portrayal but it doesn't show equality nor nigh equality.

2. You serious about this? Croc also stalled Mihawk just to drop it. Mihawk isn't an accurate basis.

On the other hand, Akainu still has manga advantage because of the scene where he ignored both of them to fry a smaller fish. Marco was exhausted, that's one reason you could give, but how about Vista? I didn't see him take damage, he was just clearly not on the same ballpark.


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 21, 2015)

How Akainu is going to hurt Marco ?



Marco's phoenix slash is more effective than Akainu's ineffective magma punch.

And Vista is getting lowball here again, I am sure he is very close to Mihawk, if not Mihawk would just beat him for being an unworthy opponent for him.





> Vista : So you've heard me...
> Mihawk : I would be fool if I had not...


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Why did you not show the next panel? IF I can remember, Marco was pushed to nowhere. How is he going to hurt Marco? Marco faltered against an old Garp, if Akainu concentrates on Marco, he'd be beside WB and Ace.

and lol at Marco's slash being more effective than Akainu's Magma. This just plain ignorance/hypocrisy/idiocracy. I believe you're just being ignorant, at least. There is still hope. There's no shame in having you're favorite character losing to one of the most powerful man in the manga.

and bout' that Mihawk scans, lol. I could show you scans of croc stalling Mihawk too, does that really impress you? Don't get me wrong, Vista is a solid swordsman, but I don't think he is enough to compensate for Marco's weakshit offense.


----------



## Pair (Feb 21, 2015)

I'll put my money on Marco&Vista winning against Akainu.


----------



## Amol (Feb 22, 2015)

jNdee~ said:


> Really Amol?
> 
> So you think that Marco and Vista not doing shit to Akainu isn't a portrayal of anything? Is it my fanfiction? Do you believe what you say? So you support his claim that Akainu ran away from Marco and Vista? Again, just because you hate them doesn't mean you have to loathe their strength. You are in a miserable denying here.
> 
> ...


Half dozen straw mans , trying to make 'my opinions' by yourself and double standards about 'portrayal' and talking irrelevant things which do not concerns with my post.
Great.
Lets cut the bullshit now.
You think Akainu can beat those two.
Fine.
Those are your opinions and I can respect that.
But saying your opinions are actual manga facts , saying it is as black and white as Luffy vs Arlong is nothing but a big fat lie.
Luffy decisively defeated Arlong . One can show the irrefutable proof of that.
Akainu and Marco/Vista only had one clash.
Marco/Vista walked out just fine after that.
Problem is trying to pass your opinion as a manga fact and the air of arrogance about how someone missed something that already happened in manga when it did not .
One shouldn't be so biased that he starts re-writing manga to suit him .
Have a decency to say that those were your opinions.
And don't try to make 'my opinions' by yourself in future .


----------



## Typhon (Feb 22, 2015)

Imo, unless you believe either Marco or Vista can replicate island splitting damage while bypassing Akainu's logia consistently, I don't see the duo winning.

Akainu takes them both out high to extreme diff. Vista will be at a severe disadvantage when the place is turned into an active volcano.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 22, 2015)

Marco was able to tango with the admirals himself, and the Gorosei even acknowledged he could possibly take out BB. Vista himself is *atleast *Doflamingo level, but I see him and Jozu at Low top tier. Vista was able to clash with Mihawk on even terms, and gain praise from him after a stalemate.

The scene where Marco and Vista attack Akainu is telling in a couple ways.
- Akainu was overall quite unaffected as he continued to rampage after Luffy for quite sometime. But he did show annoyance because vista and Marco did land shots on Akainu.
- The scene shows Vista and Marco will have to go all out t put someone with Akainu's Logia Mastery, Haki mastery, and physical endurance down. 

I honestly think since Akainu is the strongest Admiral that he could edge it out, but I'll go with toss up extreme diff either way. Marco's fruit makes this fight so ambiguous as he has the perfect fruit for lasting, but he lacks real meaty offensive power.


----------



## Suit (Feb 22, 2015)

TIL Marco isn't a top-tier.


----------



## Nox (Feb 22, 2015)

Akainu. Mid High Difficulty.


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Amol said:


> Half dozen straw mans , trying to make 'my opinions' by yourself and double standards about 'portrayal' and talking irrelevant things which do not concerns with my post.
> Great.
> Lets cut the bullshit now.
> You think Akainu can beat those two.
> ...






Are we really cutting the bullshit? That clash showed us clear superiority of Akainu. Same thing happened with Mihawk and Jinbei, Akainu and Jinbei, Akainu and Ivan. The former only clashing once with the latter, not beating them totally but showing undisputed superiority.


----------



## trance (Feb 22, 2015)

Mihawk vs. Jinbe was anime only, Battou.


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 22, 2015)

That was like 25 years ago, how should i know if it was anime only and manga too. Fuq you trance


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 22, 2015)

Akainu is monster because he beat Curiel in a off screen pages.... Curiel is the weakest of the weakest Whitebeard division commander, that stupid was blowing himself in the war...



Did Akainu do anything to Vista ? Yep, I think so...


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 22, 2015)

That's like saying what did WB ever do to a fodder marine? yep, nothing. That marine has a chance against him. and sooooo


----------



## Luke (Feb 22, 2015)

Bottom line is, Oda wouldn't have drawn BOTH Marco and Vista attacking Akainu at the same time (and failing to do any real damage) if they were close to his level of power.


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 22, 2015)

Typhon said:


> Imo, unless you believe either Marco or Vista can replicate island splitting damage while bypassing Akainu's logia consistently, I don't see the duo winning.
> 
> Akainu takes them both out high to extreme diff. Vista will be at a severe disadvantage when the place is turned into an active volcano.



Any logia can split island, what is the meaning of this ?


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 22, 2015)

lol @ that reading comprehension


----------



## mastergimmy (Feb 22, 2015)

Akainu with broken ribs and severely injured held his own against all the commanders of the WB crew at the end. How they fought or did they fight properly I dunno but it is surely obvious that Oda is making him out to be an actual beast. Im going with Akainu


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 22, 2015)

mastergimmy said:


> Akainu with broken ribs and severely injured held his own against all the commanders of the WB crew at the end. How they fought or did they fight properly I dunno but it is surely obvious that Oda is making him out to be an actual beast. Im going with Akainu



With using the advantage of vast marine army, pirates were outnumbered...


----------



## Typhon (Feb 22, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> Any logia can split island, what is the meaning of this ?



I mean split an island as in literally break it in half. WB cracked Marineford in half and when Akainu and Kuzan were fighting, they split Punk Hazard in half.


----------



## Orca (Feb 22, 2015)

There are 4 ways to go about this.

1. Akainu beats Marco and vista due to his portrayal and by extension the Kizaru and/or other admirals will then be able to beat the duo as well. 
2. Marco and vista beat Akainu since individually they were able to go toe to toe with Kiz and Hawkeyes.
3. Akainu is noticeably stronger than Kizaru so only he stands a chance at beating the duo.
4. Akainu beats the duo; the duo beats other admirals but the other admirals can still push Akainu to extreme diff because Oda is inconsistent like that 

(1) seems extremely unlikely to me because I don't see Marco and vista losing to any other admiral in a 2 on 1.
(2) seems possible but I'm really not a fan of vista being able to go toe to toe with mihawk level characters the way he did. I chalk it upto Mihawk holding back.
(3) is also possible depending on how you define the gap between Akainu and other admirals. I think it's similar to Luffy-Sanji gap. 
(4) as stupid as it sounds is a very realistic possibility as well.

I personally think it's a combination of (3) and (4) to some extent.


----------



## Yuki (Feb 22, 2015)

Marco and Vista win.

They were able to push him back while Luffy moaned for Ace. Imo if he tries to kill them instead of just getting past them he could lose. 

This is unless he has gotten stronger since pre skip.


----------



## Suit (Feb 22, 2015)

Luke said:


> Bottom line is, Oda wouldn't have drawn BOTH Marco and Vista attacking Akainu at the same time (and failing to do any real damage) if they were close to his level of power.



Contrary to popular belief, the hierarchy of power isn't Admirals = Yonkou >>>>> the next best thing. That huge gap in power that the wankers exaggerate doesn't make the first bit of sense.

Marco was a Yonkou FM. He's close by default. Marco should be approximately to a Yonkou (and therefore an Admiral) what Sanji is to Luffy, and Vista has proven himself to be above the "Franky" position in relation to his crew (unless you want to argue that EOS Franky would be capable of holding off Mihawk the same way Vista did, in which case, feel free to believe that). 

So, new question: Luffy vs Sanji + hypothetical Strawhat pirate in between Franky and Sanji level. Obviously, Luffy is going to get demolished, probably low-diff. Despite the fact that this is _very_ comparable to Sakazuki vs Marco + Vista, people still want to believe that Sakazuki actually wins.

Even _if_ my comparison was slightly more favorable to the team side than the on-topic match-up, there are still several levels of difficulty higher with which Marco and Vista can have and still win.

So yeah, hope this comparison makes sense.


----------



## Luke (Feb 22, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Contrary to popular belief, the hierarchy of power isn't Admirals = Yonkou >>>>> the next best thing. That huge gap in power that the wankers exaggerate doesn't make the first bit of sense.
> 
> Marco was a Yonkou FM. He's close by default. Marco should be approximately to a Yonkou (and therefore an Admiral) what Sanji is to Luffy, and Vista has proven himself to be above the "Franky" position in relation to his crew (unless you want to argue that EOS Franky would be capable of holding off Mihawk the same way Vista did, in which case, feel free to believe that).
> 
> ...



I agree with your first point. That doesn't change my belief in how this fight will go down though. 

I really dislike debating EOS power levels, but I wouldn't say it's a stretch to put EOS Franky at Vista level. Anyway, EOS Luffy should definitely be capable of defeating Kizaru and Vista at the same time (which is what I think you're going for here...?) Don't you personally believe EOS Luffy > 2 Admirals? If so, putting him above Kizaru + Vista is only logical. 

Marco and Vista haven't demonstrated the power to put down someone who destroyed a handful of high tiers effortlessly after being directly hit by Whitebeard's strongest attack twice in a row.


----------



## mykel23 (Feb 22, 2015)

Luke said:


> I agree with your first point. That doesn't change my belief in how this fight will go down though.
> 
> I really dislike debating EOS power levels, but I wouldn't say it's a stretch to put EOS Franky at Vista level. Anyway, EOS Luffy should definitely be capable of defeating Kizaru and Vista at the same time (which is what I think you're going for here...?) Don't you personally believe EOS Luffy > 2 Admirals? If so, putting him above Kizaru + Vista is only logical.
> 
> *Marco and Vista haven't demonstrated the power to put down someone who destroyed a handful of high tiers effortlessly after being directly hit by Whitebeard's strongest attack twice in a row.*



Yep, the only reason they can hang longer is because of Marco's defense.


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 22, 2015)

And it's not like Marco can ignore damage as shown by Garp.

Akainu can get marco away from him and just focus the smack down on vista.


----------



## Suit (Feb 22, 2015)

Luke said:


> I agree with your first point. That doesn't change my belief in how this fight will go down though.
> 
> I really dislike debating EOS power levels, but I wouldn't say it's a stretch to put EOS Franky at Vista level. Anyway, EOS Luffy should definitely be capable of defeating Kizaru and Vista at the same time (which is what I think you're going for here...?) Don't you personally believe EOS Luffy > 2 Admirals? If so, putting him above Kizaru + Vista is only logical.
> 
> Marco and Vista haven't demonstrated the power to put down someone who destroyed a handful of high tiers effortlessly after being directly hit by Whitebeard's strongest attack twice in a row.



I'm pretty sure that no one will ever be able to take on 2 Admirals, since that's pretty much the equivalent of taking on 2 Sakazukis. If that's the way that you're thinking of it though, then I suppose you have a fair point.


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 23, 2015)

StrawHat said:


> Contrary to popular belief, the hierarchy of power isn't Admirals = Yonkou >>>>> the next best thing. That huge gap in power that the wankers exaggerate doesn't make the first bit of sense.
> 
> Marco was a Yonkou FM. He's close by default. Marco should be approximately to a Yonkou (and therefore an Admiral) what Sanji is to Luffy, and Vista has proven himself to be above the "Franky" position in relation to his crew (unless you want to argue that EOS Franky would be capable of holding off Mihawk the same way Vista did, in which case, feel free to believe that).
> 
> ...



Since you made that comparison, it's by no means given that Luffy gets demolished/low-diffed by Sanji and another fighter slightly above Franky. Did Shiki get low-diffed by Garp and Sengoku? And Marco and Vista are not even on Akainu's level. 
Then we also have the issue that Marco is not Sanji. Primarily we should take the feats and portrayal of the involved characters into account instead of drawing flawed comparisons.
The greatest part of Marco's strength is his ability to tank and regenerate. Vista's greatest feat is to hold off a half-assed Mihawk. When both had the chance to land clear hits on Akainu, they did nothing more than annoy him. Of course this scene might be overvalued a bit, but it's nevertheless a good reason to think that they would have great problems to take down the admiral. Especially when we enter Akainu's other feats into the equitation, namely continuing his rampage a short time after 2 full quake hits of the WSM and fighting for 10 days. 
So what I want to say is that the assumption that Akainu would have a chance to beat both Marco and Vista is far from being bullshit.


----------



## Ghost (Feb 23, 2015)

Akainu wins.

Marco by himself would give Akainu a good fight, but adding Vista won't add much to that.


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 23, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> and fighting for 10 days.



This makes no sense. Fighting long do not make them strong, otherwise Jinbe and Ace fought for 5 days and they are same or close to that level. But Yami Teach beat Ace in a few hours. Fighting long only shows that how perfectly equal they are. Which means Aokiji = Akainu.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 23, 2015)

This fight would be the equivalent of Zoro & Franky fighting Smoker. where Zoro = Marco, Franky = Vista &Smoker = Sakazuki.

Zoro & Franky should be able to put him down.
Marco & Vista will be able to put Sakazuki to sleep.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Feb 23, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> This makes no sense. *Fighting long do not make them strong,* otherwise Jinbe and Ace fought for 5 days and they are same or close to that level. But Yami Teach beat Ace in a few hours. Fighting long only shows that how perfectly equal they are. Which means Aokiji = Akainu.



It is when you consider *who exactly* he was fighting. Being able to go up against Kuzan who's one of the strongest fighters in the entire verse for 10 days is monumental achievement. 

OT: Jndee nailed it in the first post. No need for a tl;dr here. 

People will ignore on panel manga evidence presented right in front of them if it doesn't adhere to their pre-held notions of power levels and where people should be just because they're a "first mate" in a pirate crew, a statement which fails to appreciate that the WB pirates aren't a meritocracy. 

Marco and Vista have such abject portrayals against Sakazuki. Doing nothing against Sakazuki, despite a free opening and most likely being incredibly bloodlusted after seeing their nakama killed right in front of them by the very same man .................... honestly, it really doesn't get much worse than that. Well unless, Sakazuki proceeded to grab both their faces and give them the Ronse treatment. Now that would have been a sight to see. 

High difficulty win most likely. I don't think Marco and Jozu would necessarily win against Sakazuki, let alone this joke combination.


----------



## Vengeance (Feb 23, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> This makes no sense. Fighting long do not make them strong, otherwise Jinbe and Ace fought for 5 days and they are same or close to that level. But Yami Teach beat Ace in a few hours. Fighting long only shows that how perfectly equal they are. Which means Aokiji = Akainu.



It shows what monstrous stamina/endurance Akainu has, which is clearly relevant.


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 23, 2015)

Vengeance said:


> It shows what monstrous stamina/endurance Akainu has, which is clearly relevant.



Ace had same monstrous stamina / endurance, he fought against Whitebeard after 5 day long Jinbe battle, that stamina hardly help him against Yami Teach. With right combination you can beat anyone. You don't need 10 days to beat Akainu, if you are stronger, more skilled and faster than him.


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 23, 2015)

And Vista and Marco combined isn't stronger nor faster nor more skilled than Akainu, You killed yourself on that post.


----------



## jNdee~ (Feb 23, 2015)

He actually had Luffy bodybagged, Luffy and Jinbei only survived because Law arrived.

and whose saying it would be an easy fight? I believe it would be high diff,


----------



## Raiden34 (Feb 23, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> I just see it as marco taking long to put down.  It's not as if his Regen works against fatigue and stamina. ANd I'm sure constant exposure to high level magma attacks should bring him down much faster than normal punches.
> 
> I don't see Marco physical strength surpassing that of the admirals to push them to such an extent.



Marco's power is also lies in his flying ability, he is not kind of brawler like Jozu, Teach or Whitebear is. Aerial attacks and acrobatic movements which was a threat for Marine Headquarters even Kizaru warned Giants for that ability, and Garp had to participate the battle for stopping Flying Marco threat.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 23, 2015)

Marco1907 said:


> Marco's power is also lies in his flying ability, he is not kind of brawler like Jozu, Teach or Whitebear is. Aerial attacks and acrobatic movements which was a threat for Marine Headquarters even Kizaru warned Giants for that ability,
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Which is rather useless as Marco has not shown any ranged moves for to be any effect on Akainu personally.  It's a valuable asset in a war but not a on on one fight.



> and Garp had to participate the battle for stopping Flying Marco threat.



Well Marco was flying straight towards them  Why exactly would Garp sit down and do nothing?


----------

